# Surprise Leaders in the show jumping



## Hunters (6 August 2012)

Is anyone else as surprised as I am to see the Saudi team sitting in Olympic gold position? Where have these guys come from?


----------



## windseywoo (6 August 2012)

Very rich families, who can just afford to buy any horse they want without having to put in the hard work and expect to get a gold medal. Its the only thing I hate about horse sports in the olympics, as horses are moved about from pillar to post just before the deadline and riders who have put in all the hard work then miss the opportunity to compete at the highest level. I know people will say its a business and owners need to make money, but I still think it stinks when important competetions come up and suddenly we seem to lose the class horses. I know it happens to other countries as well and I'm sure we are just as bad as poaching horses from other nations as well. However do think the whole olympics has been great.
Rant over.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

Oh for heavens sake just because they bought the horses they still have to ride them and it's noT like they can't ride. Al Shabartly won a medal at WEG after horse swap


----------



## siennamum (6 August 2012)

More to the point how are they even eligible to ride.
http://worldofshowjumping.com/news/...-out-regarding-the-saudi-arabian-cas-decision


----------



## lula (6 August 2012)

siennamum said:



			More to the point how are they even eligible to ride.
http://worldofshowjumping.com/news/...-out-regarding-the-saudi-arabian-cas-decision

Click to expand...


this is all naturally going to lead to a lot of nasty speculation and aspersions. 

CAS have left themselves wide open to this by changing policy and only having one arbitrator overturn the saudi riders' FEI ban.


----------



## amage (6 August 2012)

siennamum said:



			More to the point how are they even eligible to ride.
http://worldofshowjumping.com/news/...-out-regarding-the-saudi-arabian-cas-decision

Click to expand...

Exactly....I would imagine there are very few within the sport that would have considered them rank outsiders. But based on the bans they shouldn't be there. It is completely unrealistic  to expect owners to keep horses indefinitely. Horses are a business at this level. If you want to keep a top level horse in this country then buy it yourself but making statements like countries have bought their way to the olympics is ridiculous. They still have to qualify to get there and that takes jumping. Look how much employment these newer countries are providing through European coaches and bases aswell. Nobody should have to apologise because they can afford something


----------



## Judgemental (6 August 2012)

Good for them, brings a whole new breath of fresh air into the sport.

Too many 'old timers' especially from the UK, have been in the frame for the past 35 odd years for far far too long.

Saudi is a sovereign state, therefore of course they are entitled to compete!


----------



## Over2You (6 August 2012)

amage said:



			Exactly....I would imagine there are very few within the sport that would have considered them rank outsiders. But based on the bans they shouldn't be there. It is completely unrealistic  to expect owners to keep horses indefinitely. Horses are a business at this level. If you want to keep a top level horse in this country then buy it yourself but making statements like countries have bought their way to the olympics is ridiculous. They still have to qualify to get there and that takes jumping. Look how much employment these newer countries are providing through European coaches and bases aswell. Nobody should have to apologise because they can afford something
		
Click to expand...

Still, though, they haven't bred or produced the horses to top level. Other people have done that very hard work. I am sorry, but I am fed-up of horses exchanging hands as often. It sometimes makes it impossible to keep track of horses, and puts a lot of people off the sport as the horses are seen as commodities, and they too find it hard to follow horse/rider combinations. It doesn't go to plan all the time either. Look at OkiDoki, Totilas, Presley Boy, and Wonderboy looked a completely different horse to when Ben Maher was riding him. Bruce Menzies always talked very highly of Sultan's owners for keeping him in Britain, but look where the horse is now. 

Additionally, they didn't allow Dennis Lynch to compete, but have afforded the luxury to the super rich. Now that is having double standards.


----------



## Dab (6 August 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Good for them, brings a whole new breath of fresh air into the sport.
		
Click to expand...

The breath of fresh air that you speak of seems to include an element of drugs cheating and that if you have a infinate budget a medal is within reach...not sure this breath is as sweet as you think for the sport!

No doubting that one needs to be able to ride well to compete at this level, but by buying  the best horses from more able riders you are increasing your chance of success by reducing your competitors ability to compete!


----------



## Over2You (6 August 2012)

Dab said:



			The breath of fresh air that you speak of seems to include an element of drugs cheating and that if you have a infinate budget a medal is within reach...not sure this breath is as sweet as you think for the sport!

No doubting that one needs to be able to ride well to compete at this level, but by buying  the best horses from more able riders you are increasing your chance of success by reducing your competitors ability to compete!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with that!!


----------



## tasel (6 August 2012)

Out of topic... But what became of Ben Maher's previous horse Rolette? I always liked her...


----------



## celia (6 August 2012)

I'm not particularly suprised they are up there. The Saudis have improved dramatically over the last few years and have invested in some very nice horses in preparation for these games. I think it's pathetic when people say 'they've just bought nice horses and not put in any work'. You still have to ride them - yesterdays course in particular was really technical and I think they all did very well. Just look at all the mistakes from the French and German riders! I think that was more a suprise tbh! 

Personally I think it's great that more countries are getting involved in show jumping and it can only be good for the sport. Yes the Saudis have a lot of money but it's an expensive sport - you either need your own money or the support of a rich owner. Buying and selling happens all the time, it's part of the sport and all the riders understand that. I seem to remember Scott Brash had Sanctos bought for him from one of the Ukraine riders just before the cut off point? No one's complaining about that... 

The doping is not acceptable but it's happened to pretty much every country at some point and while I do agree that a zero tolerance approach is preferable the Olympics are huge and only happen every 4 years so I can see why they've been lenient. (I'm not saying I agree with it but I can see why it happened and am sure there are precedents.) TBH the FEI have never been particularly consistent in terms of length of ban, etc. Also, I'm pretty sure that Dennis Lynch would have been allowed to compete - it was the Irish selectors who dropped him as his horses have been accused of hyper-sensitivity on previous occasions too and they didn't want to risk it at the Olympics. 

I don't want to get involved in an argument - these are just my opinions and you're all entitled to your own but it always seems a shame to me when instead of celebrating peoples achievements (especially at such a high level!) we have to find reasons to invalidate them.


----------



## Judgemental (6 August 2012)

I am aghast at the small minded provincial and parochial views that are being expressed in this thread.

Who cares whose is winning and what their nationality is and how much cash they are prepared to expend on their participation, if they are good enough that is sufficient.

When a nation is here they are generating work, employment and money going largely, into the rural economic infrastructure.


----------



## siennamum (6 August 2012)

The BBC just featured SJ in the lunchtime news. The reporter was v reasonable and made more sense than some specialists I've heard. Sadly he also commented about the suprise leaders, mentioned the vast amounts spent by the Saudi's and concluded that it was possible to buy your way into the Olympics. Really, given the perception that the horse is the one that does all the work, this kind of perception is the last thing equestrianism needs.


----------

